
What TV Binge-Watching Does to Your Brain - spking
https://www.usnews.com/news/health-news/articles/2019-08-12/what-tv-binge-watching-does-to-your-brain
======
Arrezz
This feels like an article that assumes a lot about what you are doing while
bingewatching, when I do it I pretty much never eat anything unhealthy and I
often do it in the company of friends. At that point the only point that is
still standing is the point of remaining sedentary for several hours. And I
think in that sense there are far worse offenders even though the point still
stands.

